# Vacation Pay



## Cinnamon2005 (Jun 17, 2020)

I was on vacation last week; submitted the time first thing Monday morning. Our HR ETL apparently didn't do her part in submitting it until late yesterday. Workday is showing only one week of pay. Do I talk to the store or call Pay & Benefits? In over a decade of bad HR ETL'S; this current one is the worst.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 17, 2020)

Was your vacation approved by your tl or etl?  It will be on your next check, based on your average hours.


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Was your vacation approved by your tl or etl?  It will be on your next check, based on your average hours.


Yes. I was hoping it would be on this week's check since I submitted it Monday. I checked Workday this morning & it shows only one week of pay.  As a TL, I always get my vacation approved in advance. The issue is My Time won't let you submit it until you actually take the time off. Our HR clerk is awesome but she is on vacation this week. The HR ETL does the bare minimum she has to do. It is a constant issue.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 17, 2020)

It will be on next ck


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Jun 17, 2020)

Needed it to be on this check. After all, I did my part. Would have been nice if she had done her part.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 17, 2020)

Cinnamon2005 said:


> Needed it to be on this check. After all, I did my part. Would have been nice if she had done her part.


Do it on Sunday, next time.


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Do it on Sunday, next time.


I couldn't walk or drive on Sunday. When all is said & done, our HR ETL didn't do her job again.  I should be used to it by now.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 17, 2020)

Cinnamon2005 said:


> I couldn't walk or drive on Sunday. When all is said & done, our HR ETL didn't do her job again.  I should be used to it by now.


Ck in with a Starbucks coffee to your favorite hr & ask them if you can do the vacation request early. I think you can do it.


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Jun 17, 2020)

L


Hardlinesmaster said:


> Ck in with a Starbucks coffee to your favorite hr & ask them if you can do the vacation request early. I think you can do it.



Have to try that next time. Our HR team member is awesome but she needs a vacation every now and then. Things go to heck when she is gone.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 17, 2020)

Cinnamon2005 said:


> I was on vacation last week; submitted the time first thing Monday morning. Our HR ETL apparently didn't do her part in submitting it until late yesterday. Workday is showing only one week of pay. Do I talk to the store or call Pay & Benefits? In over a decade of bad HR ETL'S; this current one is the worst.


If you went on vacation you should have submitted your pay on the last day  you worked before your vacation after clocking out so it would be on the check before you would return. And what’s first thing in the morning means?


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (Jun 17, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> If you went on vacation you should have submitted your pay on the last day  you worked before your vacation after clocking out so it would be on the check before you would return. And what’s first thing in the morning means?


I tried that when I submitted my time for the first week of vacation. My Time wouldn't take the second week. First thing in the morning is 7:30 am when I get to work.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 17, 2020)

You do it as 2 separate weeks.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 17, 2020)

Cinnamon2005 said:


> I tried that when I submitted my time for the first week of vacation. My Time wouldn't take the second week. First thing in the morning is 7:30 am when I get to work.


As Hardlinesmaster said you do it in 2 separate weeks .


----------



## Yetive (Jun 17, 2020)

Make her do a voucher.


----------

